# Missing threads/posts



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am removing various posts and threads for reasons that will be obvious to most of the members that posted on it. I apologise if your posts go missing. I will of course try and make sure no vital posts disappear but as you will see by what I have deleted there is not much chance of that.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am removing various posts and threads for reasons that will be obvious to most of the members that posted on it. I apologise if your posts go missing. I will of course try and make sure no vital posts disappear but as you will see by what I have deleted there is not much chance of that.
> 
> Maiden


Perhaps this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/63171-other-forum-i-mentioned-once-they-make-fun-out-egyptians-islam.html needs to "go" as well


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes Maiden takes no prisoners :boxing:

Horus: Note to self think twice before posting :decision:

:rip: samertalat


----------

